# Pflanzen wollen nicht bei mir



## Mattn (21. Apr. 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe vor 2 Jahren so viel hier in dem Lexikon gelesen und entsprechend umgepflanzt und neu gekauft für viel Geld.

Doch irgendwie ist mein Teich immernoch so kahl und leer. Viel ist kaputt gegangen wieder über Winter. Oder wächst nur seeeeehr langsam.
Dachte letzten Sommer wuchert alles zu...von wegen ;-)

Wenn ich mir den Teich vom Nachbar anschaue...der hat jetzt! sogar schon Seerosenblätter.
Ich verstehe es nicht.

Hier mal ein Bild wie er jetzt aussieht.
Und eine Darstellung wo was ist/war

Könntet ihr mir evtl etwas empfehlen?
Vor allem tief im Wasser die Nadelsimse (8)
das __ Tausendblatt (4)
die Seerosen
__ Pfennigkraut 
machen mir Probleme. die kommen quasi gar nicht. Und der Rest nur dürftig :-(


----------



## Turbochris (21. Apr. 2019)

Hallo,

Eine Frage: Ist die Zulaufrinne aus Kupfer?

Wenn ja, könnte das schon Dein Problem sein...


----------



## Mattn (21. Apr. 2019)

Die Rinne ist aus Holz plus Teichfolie und wird bald durch einen Steinbachlauf ausgetauscht.
Weiß nur noch nicht wie ich den bauen soll.
Rechts davon kommt ja noch mein Häusschen:


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Martin,
Dein Wiederaustrieb sieht doch recht gut aus ! Mit den Teichpflanzen ist es nicht viel anders als wie mit denen im Garten - einige freuen sich über den zugewiesenen Platz, andere weniger. Und mit der Zeit zeigt sich, wer "umtriebiger" oder dauerhafter ist.
Dein Filterhäuschen sieht ja toll aus. Die Rinne gefällt mir auch. Ein Bachlauf als Alternative wirkt sicher natürlicher, kostet allerdings einiges an Folie, Steinen und Arbeitszeit (so man es selber macht). Im Prinzip wird das wieder ein viel größerer "Folientrog", den Du innen aufmauerst, und von außen ebenso. Die Folie endet dann oberhalb der Wasserlinie und auch der letzten Steinschicht (Kapillarsperre). Das muß nicht senkrecht sein, und wenn die Folie etliche cm oberhalb der Wasserlinie endet, muß sie auch nicht mehr "herausgucken". Stell' Dir den Bach einfach als Miniteich mit Steinufer vor. Ein paar Pflanzbereiche links und rechts sind sicher nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Mattn (21. Apr. 2019)

Hi dankeschön
das ist kein Filterhäusschen. Dafür hätte ich es noch größer bauen müssen. Der große runde Filter steht noch 2m weiter oben im Erdreich drin (damit im Sommer das Wasser nicht weiter aufgeheizt wird)
Aber die Idee ist lustig.

Danke für deine Tips bzgl Bachlauf. Habe schon viel gesucht aber nichts ähnliches an Bildern gefunden. Hast du zufällig etwas, was es mir noch deutlicher machen kann, wie es aussehen könnte?

Hoffe trotzdem noch auf ein paar Tips, welche Pflanzen robuster und wachsfreudiger sind für in 3cm tiefem Wasser und 30cm tiefem Wasser ;-)
Und vor allem...warum alle 5 Nadelsimse kaputt sind. 2 in 20cm und 3 in 30cm tiefe...

danke
Martin


----------



## samorai (22. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Martin!
Die Simsen sitzen viel zu tief, setze sie in den äußeren Pflanzring.
3 bis 30 cm, dann ist also 30 cm Tiefe die schlechteste Lösung.

Seerosen wollen keine direkte Strömung, verschieben , weg von deinem Einlauf.

In 30 cm Tiefe gedeihen __ Thalia ganz gut, blüht blau.
In der Winter-Zeit an der tiefsten Stelle umstellen.
Gebe ihr ein großes Gefäß und etwas Lehm unter dem Fuß(Wurzeln) genau wie bei Seerosen.


----------



## Mattn (22. Apr. 2019)

tja im äußeren Ring hatte ich sie zu aller erst vor ca 2 Jahren.
da hieß es von euch die müssen tiefer (weil der Kauf davor kaputt gegangen war)

__ thalia schaue ich mir mal an.
Dankeschön!


----------



## Mattn (23. Juli 2020)

Huhu zusammen,
Nutze mal meinen alten Thread.
Meinem Teich gehts dieses Jahr soweit ganz gut. Hab allerdings das Gefühl, dass meine Pflanzen wie in Zeitlupe wachsen. Bestes Beispiel zum Beispiel hier das… Ich glaube es heißt __ Tausendblatt.


----------



## Mattn (23. Juli 2020)

Mattn schrieb:


> Huhu zusammen,
> Nutze mal meinen alten Thread.
> Meinem Teich gehts dieses Jahr soweit ganz gut. Hab allerdings das Gefühl, dass meine Pflanzen wie in Zeitlupe wachsen. Bestes Beispiel zum Beispiel hier das… Ich glaube es heißt __ Tausendblatt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 218459


Sehe gerade, ich hab vergessen die Frage zu stellen… 
Meint ihr der Pflanze fehlt irgendwas?


----------



## Knarf1969 (23. Juli 2020)

Ja! Zeit!!
Ich musste auch ne Weile Geduld haben, bis es richtig losging. Ist wie mit allen Pflanzen. Dieses Jahr ist zB keiner meiner __ Sonnenhüte mehr gekommen. Der Garten lehrt Geduld und Demut!
LG
Frank


----------



## Knarf1969 (23. Juli 2020)

Mattn schrieb:


> Huhu zusammen,
> Nutze mal meinen alten Thread.
> Meinem Teich gehts dieses Jahr soweit ganz gut. Hab allerdings das Gefühl, dass meine Pflanzen wie in Zeitlupe wachsen. Bestes Beispiel zum Beispiel hier das… Ich glaube es heißt __ Tausendblatt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 218459


Das Hechtktraut sieht doch super aus!!


----------



## Rhz69 (23. Juli 2020)

Hallo Martin,

Dein __ Tausendblatt sieht für mich normal aus, daneben ist __ Hechtkraut, nehme ich an, das sieht bei mir schon grösser aus. Du kannst da natürlich eine Düngekugel dran machen, aber dein Wasser sieht klar aus, das könnte sich mit Dünger schnell ändern. Wenn das jedes Jahr langsam mehr wird mit den Pflanzen ist das sehr gut. Du kannst das anschieben, dann bist du aber auch schnell dabei Pflanzen auszuräumen und Schlamm rauszuholen.

Viele Grüße
 Rüdiger


----------



## Plätscher (23. Juli 2020)

Dein __ Tausendblatt ist brasil. Tausendblatt und sieht gut aus. Wenn es über die Wasseroberfläche wächst verliert es die UW-Blätter.

Dein __ Hechtkraut hat hunger


----------



## Mattn (23. Juli 2020)

ähm ok viele Antworten und teils untersch. Meinungen  war klar.
ja das große ist __ Hechtkraut....was heißt...es hat hunger? Düngen würde evtl aber auch zu Algen führen richtig?

Bzgl __ Tausendblatt: finde nicht dass es gut aussieht. Das Zeug unter Wasser sieht irgendwie wie ein toter Schwamm aus. Oder ist das echt normal?
Habe im Herbst etwas zurück geschnitten gehabt.


----------



## RKurzhals (24. Juli 2020)

Hallo Martin,
es gibt "Düngetabletten" für Teich- bzw. Wasserpflanzen, die man vor Ort in die Erde (bzw. in das Substrat/ den Teichboden) drücken kann. Neben den hier im Forum oft zitierten "Osmocote" Düngekegeln wirst Du bei diversen Versendern (ich nehme derzeit "Düngetabletten" von NG), und wahrscheinlich auch in Gartencentern fündig.
Unterwasserpflanzen sind sehr lichtempfindlich, sobald sie beschattet werden (und sei es, wie beim Myriophyllum, die Pflanze selbst) oder selber Überwasserblätter bilden, sieht der Unterwasserteil nicht mehr so schön aus; für mich ist das voll i. O.
Wenn Du nicht düngen willst, dann ist das auch o. k.; das __ Hechtkraut wird dann eher nicht oder nur wenig blühen. Ich habe auch so einen Teichrand, der nicht in der "Pumpenströmung" liegt, und habe dort Hechtkraut gesetzt, und daher mein Tipp. Als Alternative bleibt für diese Stelle nur eine weniger anspruchsvolle Pflanze (z. B. eine Segge).


----------



## Mattn (24. Juli 2020)

Dankeschön 
Gut dann lasse ich die mal so weiter wachsen.
Aber glaub da fehlt echt Dünger.
2.gutes Beispiel ist mein __ Pfennigkraut.
Das kommt gar nicht 
Und ja ich hab es zeitlich nicht geschafft die Seerosen umzutopfen und zu düngen :-(
Alles komisch dieses Jahr


----------



## lollo (24. Juli 2020)

Mattn schrieb:


> 2.gutes Beispiel ist mein __ Pfennigkraut.
> Das kommt gar nicht


Hallo,

es gibt ja auch keine Pfennige mehr, sind heute Cents. 

Bei mir wächst das Pfennigkraut am Teichrand und hin bis in den Teich. Auch vor dem gepflasterten Weg macht es keinen halt.


----------



## Mattn (24. Juli 2020)

und warum bei mir dann nicht? :-(


----------



## Rhz69 (24. Juli 2020)

Hallo Martin,

es fehlt da sicher an Nährstoffen, das __ Hechtkraut braucht viele Nährstoffe, da kannst du sicher eine Düngerkugel dran machen. Ich mag die eigentlich nicht so, da die für Seerosen optimiert sind. Meiner Meinung nach haben die für andere Teichpflanzen zu viel Phosphat (P). Wenn du welche nimmst, dann die mit Eisen.
Ich habe auch die NG Tabs, die sind nicht soo teuer und die kann mann zerteilen __ Pfennigkraut braucht sicher nicht mehr als 1/4 Tablette.
Für das Pfennigkraut haben die NG Tabs bei mir aber nicht so viel gebracht, erst seit ich mehr Stickstoff (N) nehme wachsen die.  Du kannst es mit Hornspänen für das Pfennigkraut probieren, das ist N etwa 10:1 dafür ist da kein Kalium drin. Dein Hechtkraut sieht nicht nach Kaliummangel aus, das kann schon Stickstoffmangel sein, dann wären Hornspäne richtig. (aber ich rate da gerne daneben und dann bekommst du Algen.)
In deinem Teich landen aber auch nach und nach Nährstoffe und es geht meist von Jahr zu Jahr besser und wenn das nach und nach mehr Nährstoffe werden passt sich dein Teich dem besser an als wenn man viel will. Verstehst du, warum wir alle vorsichtig sind dir zu raten Dünger zu nehmen?

Bei mir sind die Pflanzen auch gekümmert aber ich hatte auch Algen. Ich habe meinen Teich gezielt über messen, nachdenken und Nährstoffe ausgleichen ans laufen gebracht, aber ich bin da eher die Ausnahme.

viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (24. Juli 2020)

Hallo Martin, ichweiss nicht, wie der  da rein gekommen ist (so dick sind meine Finger gar nicht) das soll N zu P heissen.


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Juli 2020)

Mattn schrieb:


> und warum bei mir dann nicht? :-(


Hole es aus dem Wasser und setze in den Boden am Teichrand und von da ins Wasser.


----------



## Marion412 (24. Juli 2020)

Jetzt musste ich erst mal nachsehen wie __ Pfennigkraut aussieht   meins gammelt auch im Wasser, alles was im Wasser ist wird braun und welk und was es über den Rand geschafft hat sieht klasse aus.
Ich habe mir gestern eine tolle Sprühflasche gekauft und mal eine schwache Düngermischung NPK 3/3/4 angemischt und nur am rechten Rand mal eine Blattdüngung versucht . Mal sehen ob es was bringt.


----------



## lollo (25. Juli 2020)

Mattn schrieb:


> und warum bei mir dann nicht?


Moin,

Totto hat es schon erwähnt. Setzte das __ Pfennigkraut an den Teichrand. Wenn es dann von außen in den Teich wachsen kann,
bleibt es auch unter Wasser grün. Nicht jede Pflanze kommt mit dem vorhandenen Teichwasser klar, und man weiß ja auch meistens
nicht, wo und wie die Pflanzen vorgezogen wurden. Kein Teich funktioniert so wie ein anderer, deshalb ist ausprobieren und Geduld
das beste Mittel.
Vom Reinschütten irgend welcher Mittelchen halte ich gar nichts, lasse hier der Natur freien Lauf.


----------



## Mattn (25. Juli 2020)

Es befindet sich doch schon in der Sumpfzone. Nich zu tief? Also richtig ins Erdreich hinter den Teich pflanzen?

Danke für die vielen sehr hilfreichen Beiträge!!


----------



## lollo (25. Juli 2020)

Mattn schrieb:


> Also richtig ins Erdreich hinter den Teich pflanzen


genau, vielleicht ist es jetzt dem __ Pfennigkraut jetzt zu nass, es wird schon von alleine in den Teich wachsen.


----------



## Rhz69 (25. Juli 2020)

Hallo Martin,

Zwei Fotos von __ Pfennigkraut und __ Hechtkraut von heute bei mir. Um bei Jürgen zu bleiben, die sind mindestens satt. Das Pfennigkraut sitzt bei mir auch eher 2 cm oberhalb vom Wasser.
Es war das letzte das blüht, die sind bei mir aber auch erst spät im Jahr gestartet.

Viele Grüße 

Rüdiger


----------



## Marion412 (25. Juli 2020)

Dann zeig ich euch mal meinen traurigen Anblick. Es kümmert , aber es bekommt Ableger und alles hat schon mal geblüht oder hat die 2. Blüte 
          
aber ich warte jetzt mal ab und


----------



## Rhz69 (25. Juli 2020)

Hallo,  

Besser als Marions sieht mein __ Pfennigkraut auch nicht aus. Um nicht Werbung zu machen, sag ich mal, ich habe meine Pflanzen von einem Gärtner. Für das __ Hechtkraut stand dabei, dass man ihm für den Start eine Düngerportion geben sollte, für das Pfennigkraut nicht.

Viele Grüße 

Rüdiger


----------

